# Remotely request download of DoD content??



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

It was featured in the "Remote Booking" first look, stating that you'd be able to request downloads via the website...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1066457&postcount=5









Is it still coming, or a forgotten piece of the puzzle?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

It was there for a very short period of time and it was removed. Not sure why and I am sure it will be back but when is the question.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

I still see this feature. It isn't complete--meaning there are more choices available when I browse via channel 1000, but it is there (and works) nonetheless.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

zuf said:


> I still see this feature. It isn't complete--meaning there are more choices available when I browse via channel 1000, but it is there (and works) nonetheless.


I just checked mine and nothing for me.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

How are you "browsing via channel 1000" online?? I don't even SEE channel 1000...


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

It's available by entering 1000 on the remote. Does the same thing as selecting on demand from the menu.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm talking about online, at DirecTV.com...how are you seeing channel 1000 on DirecTV.com? And where/how did you get that screenshot??


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

It is also available for me when I log on to directv.com. The option for it is if you look both attachments is on the left hand side where it says Guide and DVR Scheduler.

View attachment 13648


View attachment 13649


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

syphix said:


> I'm talking about online, at DirecTV.com...how are you seeing channel 1000 on DirecTV.com? And where/how did you get that screenshot??


Completely misunderstood your question. . .Sorry about that! When I login to my account at directv.com, I see something very similar to the first screenshot posted just above by bjflynn04. Note on the left column the section called "GUIDE & DVR SCHEDULER". My account shows the same as that screenshot, including the option for DIRECTV on DEMAND.

It seems that this option has disappeared for some (apparently including you, syphix). A few weeks ago when it was reported in this forum that on-line access to DIRECTV on DEMAND had been removed, I still had it. Two days later it disappeared for me, too. Then, about a week later, it was back. I don't know why some of us can still see it while others cannot. :shrug: I guess that's why it's labeled "beta".

The screenshot I posted was obtained after clicking on one of the shows listed in the scheduler (as shown in bjflynn04's first screenshot). You'll note that bjflynn04's second screenshot and my screenshot are similar.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup, I'm missing that whole "Guide & DVR Scheduler" section as well. I hope they make it part of the National Release of this software because then I'd use DoD a lot more. When I'm watching TV I want to watch TV, not spend my time browsing around the DoD menus looking for something. I'd much rather search for shows on the website.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

what the heck are the 2000's and since i see them can i record them via VOD online at DTV?


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yup, I'm missing that whole "Guide & DVR Scheduler" section as well. I hope they make it part of the National Release of this software because then I'd use DoD a lot more. When I'm watching TV I want to watch TV, not spend my time browsing around the DoD menus looking for something. I'd much rather search for shows on the website.


I'm missing it as well. I tried looking through the site map and don't see anything related to on demand content.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

The website has been redesigned and DirecTV on Demand access was restored. It is listed under the *TV Schedule* menu.

DirecTV on Demand


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

heres some screen shots of this and the web site update.



















*Yes The account is under Lisa, thats not me though


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

A few minor annoyances, 
2. To see if something is HD you have to click on it first (no indication next to the name. (though for PPV you can tell by the price diffrence)
2. there are still some channels and programs missing. i.e. Smithsonian and NBC...
though apparently there is a MHD On Demand as the DOD main page has programs from it listed under High Def.


----------

